# Speeder's Entry Gates



## thefireguy (Aug 11, 2008)

Here is a few pictures of my entry gates in progress. I still have to add art details (if anyone can point me into the right direction...I want to add light plastic or foam cast wall plaques..the only one's I can find are 5 lbs. each) paint and build the gates. As you can tell I used white foam and if you are carefull enough it sands just as good as the pink and blue dow/corning foam. I used straight 1x2's and wood screws.

Enjoy!


----------



## PirateLady (Jul 23, 2010)

Just a suggestion.. why not make your own plaques out of the foam you already have?? You can design your own and they would be light weight enough.


----------



## thefireguy (Aug 11, 2008)

I could but I'm not that creative. I want something very good with lots of detail. I've found the one's I'm looking for but they are too heavy. I would have to build brasing behind the foam and it would be very difficult to do given that I have already put foam over all 4 sides. But that is a great suggestion I appreciate it.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Very pretty! The molding is well done and the proportions are good.

Would it be possible to print a picture of the wall plaque you have in mind and use it as a pattern to carve or dremel a design into a piece of foam? That way you'd get the design you want without the weight.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Wow, those aren't your average columns. I love the shape of these. Can't wait to see these done.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Very nice looking.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

I like Roxy's suggestions. After seeing what others have done with that same technique I would even consider it myself and I'm not artistic. You could always just try a panel before installing it and see if it comes out the way you'd like, and if not then go to plan B. Good luck. The columns look great as they are!


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Love the columns i can't wait to see em finished! Nice job!!


----------



## spinachetr (Nov 9, 2009)

I used foam for my sign and I am by no means artistic. 









I bought a blank wooden plaque from Michaels and used it to trace the shape on a piece of pink foam board. (I never unwrapped the plastic from the plaque and just returned it to the store) After cutting it out and sanding the edges I taped the edges with painters tape, attached stick on letters and gave the whole thing a heavy spray with black spray paint to eat into the foam. I then painted it with bronze paint. They were easy, cheap and I think they turned out pretty good.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

It did turn out well, and the way you took advantage of the corrosive effects of spray paint on foam to get the look you wanted was inspired.


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)

Good job on the sign but be careful with this sort of "acid resist" technique. If the solvent (ie the spray paint) acts more aggressively on your medium (ie foamboard) you could end up ripping out your own hair... Been there, done that!

I'd advise ppl that want to try it to test on some scrap first...


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

Tittivillus said:


> Good job on the sign but be careful with this sort of "acid resist" technique. If the solvent (ie the spray paint) acts more aggressively on your medium (ie foamboard) you could end up ripping out your own hair... Been there, done that!
> 
> I'd advise ppl that want to try it to test on some scrap first...


Keep a spray bottle filled with water handy. If the paint starts to eat the foam too much, douse it with the water.


----------



## PirateLady (Jul 23, 2010)

Great job working with the foam.... They look great!!!


----------



## Nevergoback (Oct 2, 2009)

Your columns are fantastic, I am definitely stealing this prop(s) for next year.


----------



## sparky (Dec 7, 2006)

Very nice job on the columns, they look awesome!!!


----------



## thefireguy (Aug 11, 2008)

Here is the finished product after painting. The only thing I would change is the gargoyle's on the top. They were the only thing I had.


----------



## bohica (Nov 4, 2008)

Nice work!


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

Only thing wrong with the gargoyles it that they should be bigger! Otherwise it's a beautiful job.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That middle shot with a view of the house through the gate, columns, and trees is really beautiful.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Those are beautiful. You did a great job. Next year, if you find some more impressive gargoyles they'll be even better.


----------



## thefireguy (Aug 11, 2008)

Thanks for the criticism. Regarding the gargoyles I just didn't have the $$ to buy something cool. But next year I plan on having a moving reaper on each one. Have a good Halloween everyone.


----------



## Spider Rider (Nov 8, 2006)

No rain for Halloween now! Your haunt and gate looks awesome.


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 5, 2013)

*Love it*

I started to design my columns and may have to design another. I love your columns and may have to "borrow" that idea


----------



## dudeamis (Oct 16, 2011)

great work, very inspiring.


----------



## Bascombe (May 18, 2010)

Nice work. I like the design


----------

